# Mall of Arabia/Spinney's



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

New shopping mall on the way to 6th of October, just past Juhayna Square.
Facebook page: Mall Of Arabia Egypt | Facebook they write that they will open the 1st of January. They claim to be the biggest mall in Africa.

Spinney's is already open. It was yesterday evening very busy. For a visit to Spinney's I think the best is to take entrance/exit #21.
More info: Spinneys to open new hypermarket in Mall of Arabia in 6th October City

Welcome to Mall of Arabia Cairo


----------

